# What is the 2nd most important attribute for a Druid?



## smetzger (Jul 3, 2002)

Wisdom is the most important for a Druid, but what do you think is the second most important attribute?


----------



## mikebr99 (Jul 3, 2002)

Intelligence...

You can never have enough skill points.


----------



## Bobbystopholes (Jul 3, 2002)

Constitution.  Can't have enough hit points!


----------



## Iku Rex (Jul 3, 2002)

Bobbystopholes said:
			
		

> *Constitution.  Can't have enough hit points! *



 What he said...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 3, 2002)

Charisma is useful, too.
You have three class skills based on it (Animal Empathy, Handle Animal, Diplomacy), and a high charisma will allow you to shine in non-combat encounters.
And I think every Neutral Good Druid needs a high Charisma. 

If you want to go the shape shifting route, you should concentrate on Constitution, and ignore Strength and Dex (maybe avoid penalties, but that`s it). Strength and Dex will be defined by your shape, not by your original body. 

Intelligence is always useful - skills skills skills... 

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Speaks With Stone (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd say Intelligence.  If you have a +2 INT as opposed to a +2 Cha, then you can drop the skill points into those charisma based skills.  Sure your max won't be the same, but you also have lots of other skills including some non-obvious ones.  The druid can benefit from Herbalist and I especially found Sculpture to be good for using the shape wood/stone spells.  

I also found that the animal handling/animal empathy skills did not need to be maxed out over much, though that may be more campaign specific.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Jul 3, 2002)

If you plan on brawling yourself then Con is the obvious choice.

If you plan on your critters brawling for you then I would go with either Intelligence or Charisma.  The Druid is a natural for befriending & training animals (which do not count in the Animal Companion HD limits) and Leadership.


----------



## Sigma (Jul 4, 2002)

Intelligence.  You've got wildshape if you want to bump up your Con/Str/Dex.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 4, 2002)

*2nd most important stat for druid*

I'd say it would have to be.... another class besides druid.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 4, 2002)

I'd say the second choice is wisdom.  Thje first choice depnds on the type of Druid you want to play.


----------



## Valicor (Jul 5, 2002)

Consitution, because when you wildshape you retain your hitpoints.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 5, 2002)

CHA used to be a prime requisite for the Druid, but that seems to be completely gone.  STR & DEX are ventually obviated by Wildshape, and, while the Druid has an interesting skill list, she also has 4 ranks/level, and not a lot of skills crying out to be maxxed.  That leaves CON.


----------



## Rashak Mani (Jul 6, 2002)

It would be easier to say which are more useless.  STR can be aboslutely useless if you play a Druid like a spellcaster that wildshapes. 

   Combat ?  Str of an animal ....

   DEX is nice but likewise not so important if you depend on wildshape.  

  CON however is neat... afterall if you do get into combat you need HPs and lots of it.


----------

